# Best Wax



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

hey guys.
i need you opinion on wax. which brand is the best youve came across? and whats the best way to use it? like the temp, direct sunlight or garage? thanks for your time. i appreciate it.


----------



## spnx (Apr 30, 2002)

Hands down, Zaino Bros. Never come across anything as good.

Here's a pic of my car after waxing with it. Shiny, shiny door


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

I like NuFinish... good bang-for-the-buck.


----------



## spnx (Apr 30, 2002)

For the US:
Zaino Bros. 

Or if like me, you're in Canada:
Zaino Bros. Canada


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

ME,
I experiment. However I have been having good results with mothers gold cleaner wax. Plain ole $5 stuff. Looks new-car nice. However it brings out the color differences in touched up parts and re-finished bumpers. Thats how good it is.

Seth


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

This has always been quite a debate as far as whether the product or the steps/time taken to apply and remove the product is better. Heres what i do... I use a combo of Mother's products and Meguiars, and some other few. First i give it a good wash and dry (if its really dirty first take it to a touchless to get the heavy stuff off to save your sponge). Then after its dry, i use the mothers clay bar on the the horizontal surfaces.. and sometimes verticle, after that i use Meguiars 3 step Deep Crystal system.

1) Paint Cleaner - Use this product to remove oxidation some swirls and scratches. i apply it WITH a buffer which allows me to apply more pressure, allow it to haze then remove with a 100% cotton, micro fiber towel.

2) Shiner Polish - Use this product to bring the new layer of paint to a brilliant shine or the "wet look". apply this by hand with meguiars pads (soak in less product). From what i've heard, applying wax in a circular motion actually promotes swirls, so try to keep it in a straight path when applying. Allow it to haze.. then remove most of the hazed product with a micro fiber towel.. then use the fuzzy buffer pad to bring it to an even more shiny state.

3) Carnumba Wax - Using this product allows you to protect what you have just spent hours doing, using same method as before, applying by hand, allowing to haze, removing most product with micro fiber towel, then buffing to a shine.

Thats my wax steps.. turns out beautiful EVERY TIME! 

i also use Lifter 1 bug and tar remover.. i use this b/c its in a spray can easy to use.. just make sure what ever product you buy.. that it says "safe for clear coat" otherwise it will haze and cloud your paint (know from experience ). 

I have much more details steps if anyone is interested i have everything written down.. just PM me and i'll send it to you.

the Carlisle Sport Compact show is coming up.. not sure if any of you have heard of it but its one of the biggest shows in the North East.. i have a friend showing.. guess who is doing his car before the show.. me lol.

I have never had any complaints.. only compliments about my work, whatever products you buy just make sure you take your time


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

well. today i spent 2 hours waxing my car using meguiars paste wax. of course i washed it first at the car wash next to my house, then let it dry. to be honest, it looks much better now. looks smooth


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

As crazy as it sounds, I wax my car with MEGUIARS wipe on wipe off wax..then take it to the car wash, and spray her down real quick.....with the high power rinse....for some reason i did this one day..and i was amazed.....peace


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I heard Klasse was just as good as Zaino.. I'm a try it soon as i get enough scratch for a Porter Cable polisher. Right now i'm using the miguires system the other guy was talking about. I want that deeper-than-a-skinny-girls-pussy shine so i'm going to try some of the really good stuff


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

that turtle wax sucks so much dude, it aint even funny


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Meguiars Gold Class wax for the paint and my wheels, works great...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

See

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=175507#post175507

For a close shot of the hood and the reflection. Look above for the wax type.

Seth


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2003)

From Consumer Reports...

"The overall score is based primarily on gloss and durability, as well as cleaning, resistance to scratching or hazing, and ease of use. For most tests, we used metal panels with a finish similar to that on car panels. To assess gloss, three engineers visually compared two products at a time. For our durability tests, more than 1,500 measurements tracked how water beaded as the wax wore away. An optical comparator enlarged each drop and allowed us to gauge the contact angle from the side of the drop to the panel's surface. We weathered the waxed panels outdoors, retesting periodically. The contact angle decreased from 90 degrees or more to 60 degrees or less as the wax wore away. Our cleaning and scratching/hazing tests were much like those for gloss, with side-by-side comparisons of test panels. For the ease-of-use tests, we used cars volunteered by staffers. Price is the estimated average for the size tested, based on a national survey. 

Zymöl Cleaner Wax finished first...
Prestone Bullet Wax finished second
Nu Finish Car Polish finished third


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

A pure wax really doesn't make a car shine. it mainly just protects. thats why you usually have to polish first. Its harder to polish then wax but it gives the best shine. Carnuba(sp?) does deepen the shine for darker colored cars.(main reason why i hate champagne colored paint. it can never give that deep dark shine Black,white,blue,red,yellow,vivid teal colored cars can)


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Zymol.

You know German cars are good, so is German wax.


----------

